# graves



## beverly (Aug 26, 2009)

I was diagnosed and treated for graves (with radioactive iodine) in 2007. I've been on Synthroid. I do not understand why even though my thyroid levels are where my endo thinks they should be, I continue to have symptoms such as itchy shins, hair loss, insomnia, dreadful bags under my eyes, and muscle atrophy of my thighs. I have continued to workout through all of this, but my right leg muscles have become so tight now that it is pulling my hip in, and causing knee problems. Didn't the radioactive iodine deal with graves, or do I still have it, and will i always have these symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

beverly said:


> I was diagnosed and treated for graves (with radioactive iodine) in 2007. I've been on Synthroid. I do not understand why even though my thyroid levels are where my endo thinks they should be, I continue to have symptoms such as itchy shins, hair loss, insomnia, dreadful bags under my eyes, and muscle atrophy of my thighs. I have continued to workout through all of this, but my right leg muscles have become so tight now that it is pulling my hip in, and causing knee problems. Didn't the radioactive iodine deal with graves, or do I still have it, and will i always have these symptoms.


Hi, Beverly!! Do you have recent labs you can share w/ us? Like TSH, FT3, FT4?? We would also need the ranges as labs use different ranges.

How much Synthroid do you take per day?

I don't think you are at the euthryoid state (which means feeling tip top) but there could be an underlying situation also. So, if you can share some lab results, that would be helpful.

Andros


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like your levels are off. Most experienced "Gravers" can tell when they need a meds adjustment. This is what it sounds like and even if the numbers are "correct" to your doctor they may not be perfect for you. You may want to discuss with your doc about tweaking your meds ever so slightly. Sometimes just a little extra or a little less is all that's needed to feel great again.


----------



## beverly (Aug 26, 2009)

my tsh is 2.545 and free t4 is 1.24---i will look again to see if other tests you mentioned are on there. My endocronologist told me to use eye drops when I c/o painful eyes....the last time I went to my primary care physician, he suggested I might be neurotic, (i was complaining of hair loss, eyes and itching shins), of course he laughed to soften the edge, but i'm not thinking this is very funny. I know i need to find another doctor, but don't know where to begin to find one that will explain to me what I have a little better. thanks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Another slim possibility is that the RAI did not work leaving you with some remaining thyroid. It doesn't happen often but it does happen.

If there is thyroid left it may be acting up again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

beverly said:


> my tsh is 2.545 and free t4 is 1.24---i will look again to see if other tests you mentioned are on there. My endocronologist told me to use eye drops when I c/o painful eyes....the last time I went to my primary care physician, he suggested I might be neurotic, (i was complaining of hair loss, eyes and itching shins), of course he laughed to soften the edge, but i'm not thinking this is very funny. I know i need to find another doctor, but don't know where to begin to find one that will explain to me what I have a little better. thanks!


According to that TSH, you could be under medicated (most of us feel best @ 1 or below w/ the TSH w/ the Frees mid-range or a bit higher) and I appreciate the FT4 but w/o your labs ranges, I cannot tell where it is at.

I do hope you are under the care of a Board Certified Ophthalmologist for those eyes? Early intervention is essential. Much can be done to stave off and even stop the progression of GED (Graves' Eye Disease.)

And you must be very very careful about the kind of eyedrops you use; the ones w/ anti-histamine make Graves' eyes worse. It is recommended to use lubricating drops only such as Refresh by day and to use Lacrilube Ointment by night.

Andros


----------

